# How do I get Seche Vite top coat in Aus?



## dopista (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! I want to buy I few nailpolishes (especially Seche Vite Fast Drying Top Coat) but I have never bought nailpolishes online and need some help. I am particularly after the Seche Vite top coat and would really appreciate the name of an ebay seller for nail products/online site. Also, is there any deal with Aussie customs regarding products like this? Thanks!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey hun,

I use transdesign Trans Design, Inc. or maiandjays on ebay eBay Australia Shop - maiandjays superstore: Essie Polishes Lotions Deals, China Glaze Single Polishes, Sephora by OPI Polish... both stock seche vite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have never had any problems with customs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

I use transdesign too! Shipping is $18USD for 9 bottles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So get your friends to get some too so you can share shippping cost!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 9, 2010)

dopista.... if you really want to try Seche and it dont want to get 8 bottles of something else to make the shipping worthwhile, i actually have a few backups so id be willing to sell one to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ill just charge you the same that I paid for it... let me know


----------



## dopista (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pmed you aussiemacluvrrr!


----------



## tacobelle88 (May 1, 2010)

www.crushcosmetics.com.au now stock it
HTH!


----------



## Brie (May 3, 2010)

^ I was just about to mention that


----------



## lara (May 6, 2010)

Most hair and nail supply stores sell it.

I buy mine from SA Hair & Beauty in the Gowings Building in Sydney CBD who stock the full Seche Vite line.


----------



## Thatgirl23 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Lara! I live in sydney and the shop you are describing is it still there?  how much is for a top coat? and just confirming, the store is called SA hair & beauty 
  	thankyou !


----------



## redambition (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Thatgirl23 - SA Hair & Beauty is now in the Dymocks building in the city, Level 8. I can't remember how much they stock SV for (I'm an INM Out the Door girl myself), but they do stock it!


----------

